# Good weekend in North central Pa



## Wildernessman84 (May 23, 2018)

Found two new huge patches Saturday and Sunday. The second one was still very fresh though there was heavy ground cover that location. Still the most I have ever found in this area.


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

Great find. I would love to find a patch like that. I am heading north tomorrow so maybe i will get lucky. What county was that in.


----------



## Wildernessman84 (May 23, 2018)

pchunter1231 said:


> Great find. I would love to find a patch like that. I am heading north tomorrow so maybe i will get lucky. What county was that in.


Potter county


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wildernessman84 said:


> Potter county


Darn I am not going that far north lol. I did find some by accident one year on May 31st when i was at camp when i was fishing along kettle creek. I have checked every time i am up there at that spot and never found another one at that location. Great find.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Those look perfect! Great pics


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Wildernessman84 said:


> Found two new huge patches Saturday and Sunday. The second one was still very fresh though there was heavy ground cover that location. Still the most I have ever found in this area.


Nice lookin' find!!!


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Wildernessman84 said:


> Found two new huge patches Saturday and Sunday. The second one was still very fresh though there was heavy ground cover that location. Still the most I have ever found in this area.


Have you or know of anyone that has hunted the Allegheny National Forest for morels?


----------

